# French Bible(s)



## Me Died Blue (Dec 3, 2004)

Since I'm really committed to learning French at this point, and am already considering participating in an abroad Paris program for a few weeks this May, I thought, "What better a way to help myself learn French than to get a French Bible?" But, needless to say, I have absolutely no clue as to what types and translations of French Bibles exist. I couldn't even estimate in the least the number of French translations that exist - for all I know, there could be three, or there could be 15. So I'd _really_ appreciate some information and recommendations from some people who really know what French translations and Bibles are best.


----------



## sastark (Dec 3, 2004)

Chris, I've got a REALLY good french translation at home, which is still in print, to the best of my knowledge. Unfortunately, I'm at work and I don't remember the name of the translation. 

I studied French in College, too. I was one class short of having it be my minor. I've got one word of advice for you (which I'm sure you've already heard): PRACTICE!!!!! If you have the oppurtunity to travel to a french speaking country, DO IT! I have not practiced my French in over two years now (that's how long I've been out of school), and I remember next to nothing. It's really sad because I was nearly fluent at one point.

Having said all that, I will get the name of the translation and post it for you, but that may not happen until Monday, as I will be out of town this weekend.

Et, bon chance avec le francias! (I always felt wrong about saying "bon chance" and being a calvinist. But, in english: God bless your study of the French language!)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2004)

Chris,

You might recall my French language post earlier (pardonnez-moi if it wasn't very clear!) which referenced a suggestion to get a good French Bible. The link I provided was to the Trinitarian Bible Society which uses only translations in accordance with the traditional view of the Textus Receptus. The French Bible they sell is known as the Segond Version, which I believe is around 100 years old (so it's fairly colloquial yet not dynamic equivalence or anything like that). I have it and find it to be faithful and sound. You should be aware that French Bibles often count the psalm "header" as the first verse throwing off the verse numbering compared to English Bibles. That's one difference between the French and English. Otherwise, it's not too difficult to compare the two.

I also referenced a link to the Reformed Seminary in Aix-en-Provence which sells the Westminster Confession in French as well as Calvin's Institutes and other such works. I have those too and highly recommend them for long-term study. French psalters are hard to find but I have one that contains the versifications and tunes of Marot but only the first 50 psalms. I used to have an antiquarian French Bible/psalter but I sold it. The Bible, Confession, Institutes and Psalter are all good touchstones to have in your nascent French library. 

French was the language of John Calvin after all!



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Courage! La langue FranÃ§aise ce n'est pas trop difficile Ã  comprendre. C'est la langue de l'amour et de M. Calvin. C'est nÃ©cessaire enfin qu'on s'immerge dans le monde francophone. C'est vrai de toutes langues.
> 
> Je recommande que vous commencez par petit pas: la systÃ¨me numÃ©rique et la grammaire, par example. Se trouvez une groupe d'Ã©tudes aussi. C'est nÃ©cessaire qu'on parle la FranÃ§aise beaucoup.
> ...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, guys. In addition to a Bible, I'll definitely have to get a WCF!


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 3, 2004)

You might want to look at Bible programs with French Bibles avaiable.

On-line Bible (http://www.onlinebible.org/) has PC and Mac versions

ESword (http://www.e-sword.net/bibles.html) has PC versions

Olive Tree (http://www.olivetree.com) has Palm and PocketPC versions

http://www.crosswire.org is an open source effort that supports various platforms


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, John. I'll have to check that out as well, since I spend extensive time on the computer. See you Sunday!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 12, 2006)

This article about historic French Bibles may be of interest. 

For those who may be interested in acquiring a complete French Huguenot psautier, I have learned that a Geneva bookstore, Librairie Droz is re-issuing their 1986 facsimile of the 1562 Beza/Marot psalter which includes all 150 psalms w/musical notes for less than 100 euros which should be in print in 2-3 months.



> Clément Marot et Théodore de Bèze
> Les Psaumes en vers français, avec leurs mélodies. Facsimilé de l'édition de Genève, Blanchier, 1562
> Pierre Pidoux
> 
> ...



There is another psalter w/o musical notes that is currently available:



> Bèze, Théodore de
> Psaumes mis en vers français (1551-1562). Accompagnés de la version en prose de Loïs Bude.
> Pierre Pidoux
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2006)

I use the Segond as well & like it although I probably am not that well equiped to critique it.

A much cheaper place to learn french than Paris is Canada. There is an 8 week residential program (immersion) at the local university. I took this back in the day & was fairly fluent at the end (although not bi-lingual), however I moved back down south and never spoke french again for 15 years!

Google le Universite de Moncton for more info. Sorry I don't know how to do links :bigsmile: .

BTW I managed to get my 8 week program transfered as 12 credit hrs as I recall. Partly french credits & some social studies stuff I ginned up by writing a paper (in english) about cultural diferences from Acadia to Appalacia.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2006)

An added advantage here is a french protestant church (Baptist) and a Presbyterian church with a lot of french speaking members to talk to.

BTW I probably have an extra Second copy around I'll ship to you if you would like. I pick up Bibles used at book sales every time I see them so I always have some to give away.


----------

